# Connecticut 1/21 storm



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

Had a pretty good day plowing. Took a video from one of my properties.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Finally something to push...

Did you have that one last year? I bet that garage behind the back fence disappeared quick.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

my grandmother could plow faster than that. LOL. you must be getting paid by the hour.


----------



## ladder6 (Feb 3, 2010)

Crazy what a difference a year makes!!! No snow to speak of.


----------

